# 39th Tejano Super Car Show



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Web site updated with 2010 entry forms
www.tejanosupercarshow.com


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

We plan on being there again this year Had a good time last year


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 4 2010, 10:44 AM~18226608
> *We plan on being there again this year Had a good time last year
> *


Orale, i know it's still a few months away but tune in to my radio show as we get closer to show.
www.koza1230.com live, i'm on air around 11a to 3p 
Glad you had a good time!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

MAJESTICS DFW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

*TRAFFIC CC Tx* will be there


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Los Magnificos should be able to make it out....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 25 2010, 10:15 PM~18408586
> *MAJESTICS DFW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


Cool


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 26 2010, 08:12 AM~18410659
> *Los Magnificos should be able to make it out....
> *


Que pasa? your welcomed


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 26 2010, 12:03 PM~18412431
> *:cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Damm 39 years strong. Tejanos putting it down a long time


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: 

always a good time at the Odessa Show!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

TRANQUILO CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low82REGAL_@Aug 27 2010, 06:06 PM~18423738
> *TRANQUILO CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Orale  carnales!!


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 25 2010, 10:15 PM~18408586
> *MAJESTICS DFW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


Already!!


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

ANGELITOS CC WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!!!YA MERO NICKY,ITS ALWAYS A BAD ASS SHOW :thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

LATIN PRIDE CC EL PASO TEJAS WILL BE THERE FOR THE 17TH YEAR IN A ROW


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

cant come soone enough my 64 will be ready for da show


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 4 2010, 12:11 AM~18223502
> *Web site updated with 2010 entry forms
> www.tejanosupercarshow.com
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TX IMPERIALS_@Aug 31 2010, 10:24 AM~18450454
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You got that right bro! respecto


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

:x:


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Nick the ULC Tarrant (Fort Worth) / Dallas county members will there to support your show... The Best show in Texas... :nicoderm: :yessad:

After a 6 month retro-fit, I will bring out my panel truck..


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 4 2010, 12:11 AM~18223502
> *WILL BE IN THE HOUSEEEEEE!![/i]*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

jokerz de dallas will be there :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN PRIDE CC_@Aug 28 2010, 01:19 PM~18428004
> *LATIN PRIDE CC EL PASO TEJAS WILL BE THERE FOR THE 17TH YEAR IN A ROW
> 
> *


estodo homies listo pa otra peda


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 6 2010, 10:02 AM~18497728
> *Nick the ULC Tarrant  (Fort Worth) / Dallas county members will there to support your show... The Best show in Texas... :nicoderm:  :yessad:
> 
> After a 6 month retro-fit, I will bring out my panel truck..
> ...



Que pasa bro! by the way electricity will be free this year as long as we dont throw da breakers! lol! :biggrin:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

see you guys there


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> TTT
> [/quote
> 
> Qvo El Chuco, los miro el Sabado en Chicano Park!!


----------



## G Welding (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 4 2010, 10:44 AM~18226608
> *We plan on being there again this year Had a good time last year
> *


yes sir TRU RYDAZ are gunna be deep in the hop pit and maybe showing a few aswell


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 12 2010, 11:11 PM~18552040
> *yes sir TRU RYDAZ are gunna be deep in the hop pit and maybe showing a few aswell
> *


Thats for sure :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

LEGACY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

it would be nice if this year there was a ( local's only ) street class and the regular street class, just to mix it up a bit just an idea to think about :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Sep 18 2010, 09:37 PM~18600950
> *it would be nice if this year there was a ( local's only ) street class and the regular street class, just to mix it up a bit     just an idea to think about :biggrin:
> *


That would b kool cuz i know a few boys wit reg street cars that would like to hop also !


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

CITY STYLE and LEAL BROTHERS will be in the house from CORPUS CHRISTI :biggrin:  
SHOWIN SOME LOVE !!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

2 months! :cheesy:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 19 2010, 07:55 PM~18607037
> *That would b kool cuz i know a few boys wit reg street cars that would like to hop also !
> *



just to see who doing what locally not hatin on anybody but there a few rides out in da 432 im sure the locals would approve im sure there would be a good turn out


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

T  T  T


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3qcf5nAPMg


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Sep 28 2010, 02:06 AM~18679539
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3qcf5nAPMg
> 
> *


THAT BAD ASS HOMIE LOOKS GOOD!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

CUMBIA!!!


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

TTT uffin:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

gettin closer :cheesy:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Q-Vo Nick ay nos vemos Prophecy in the Casa. i lost count as to how long ive been attending this GREAT Car Show. it all started back in the 80's when i lived in Odessa. so you do the math.


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## crazy rider (Oct 3, 2008)

CRAZY RIDERS C.C WILL BE THERE ........BEST SHOW IN THA BEST CITY ....SHIIIIT GOOD COMBO :biggrin:


----------



## OG JOEY T (Feb 28, 2010)

for sale 4500 wrapped frame, fiberglassed qrtrs !!! 2 pumps 8 batterys v8 sunroof !! clean paint ... wrapped rearend ... extended a arms lowers wrapt and molded !!! 








 call or text joey .... 903 520 6216


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

will be in the house :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

Almost here


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Let The Countdown Begin. For The Best Show Around


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OG JOEY T_@Oct 10 2010, 02:58 PM~18777516
> *for sale 4500 wrapped frame, fiberglassed qrtrs !!! 2 pumps 8 batterys v8 sunroof !! clean paint ... wrapped rearend ... extended a arms lowers wrapt and molded !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!!!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG-CHILD (Nov 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Sep 21 2010, 10:36 AM~18621667
> * CITY STYLE and LEAL BROTHERS will be in the house from CORPUS CHRISTI :biggrin:
> SHOWIN SOME LOVE !!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :0 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

there gona be some cruising going on after the show?

seems like cops getting worse every year


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low82REGAL_@Oct 2 2010, 10:48 AM~18717918
> *TTT uffin:
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey Sam im at my neighbors house reading the rest of the flyer lol wats up Homie.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 20 2010, 12:01 AM~18857372
> *Hey Sam im at my neighbors house reading the rest of the flyer lol wats up Homie.
> *


i tagged it off the site...i didnt know it was that big..lol

getting some last things ready...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2010, 11:58 PM~18857345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Orale. I got one i havent even started on yet hopefully i will have it ready by the 21st.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 20 2010, 12:04 AM~18857413
> *Orale. I got one i havent even started on yet hopefully i will have it ready by the 21st.
> *


man thats cutting it close... just going to be a bunch of customers rides out there for me...


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Counting the days til the show


----------



## EPT-HOPPER (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 3 2010, 11:11 PM~18223502
> *Web site updated with 2010 entry forms
> www.tejanosupercarshow.com
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t
28 days and we will be Odessa bound


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Q-Vo Nick, I am not able to make your 39th Tejano Super Show this year but God willing I will be there next Year for the 40th much love & respect Carnal. uffin: *


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t
got entry forms today mailing them out first thing in the am


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2010, 10:58 PM~18857345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t
m
f
t


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 20 2010, 01:21 PM~18861864
> *Q-Vo Nick,  I am not able to make your 39th Tejano Super Show this year but God willing I will be there next Year for the 40th much love & respect Carnal. uffin:
> *


Simon carnal , already planning a two day show for the 40th anniversary, we will also say a few words in honor of Fernando this year during our awards presentation.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

* T.T.T. *


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 9 2010, 12:25 AM~18771181
> *Q-Vo Nick ay nos vemos  Prophecy in the Casa. i lost count as to how long ive been attending this GREAT Car Show. it all started back in the 80's when i lived in Odessa. so you do the math.
> *


Orale!! lots of things have happened during those days, one more show for mankind,The Tradition Continues,Aqui te miro
God Bless


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

For those Tejano Music fans, Elida Reyna has just been added to the entertainment,Elida Reyna will be performing around 3pm inside and she will also try to do a second set on the Manny Ybarra stage outdoors around 5pm, Elida is a class act and has a a very strong fan base.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

T T T


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

one day I will take the drive out there  good luck with the show


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Oct 23 2010, 05:09 PM~18889137
> *Orale!! lots of things have happened during those days, one more show for mankind,The Tradition Continues,Aqui te miro
> God Bless
> *


Yes Sir alot has happened since then. i have seen alot on nonamers become Heavy Hitters after the Attendance of this Great Show.





El Raider ya quedamos Carnal.last time we talked im going out to Califas and get you but your drivin member you member . :biggrin: it's not that far of a drive i did it out there and back in 3 days .Bay Erea. bound o sino queatcha el greyhound.


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stankylegcholo (Apr 5, 2009)

LOWLIFE C.C FRM OKLA.CITY WILL BE THERE


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

WERD


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low82REGAL_@Oct 24 2010, 01:32 PM~18894453
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Oct 25 2010, 12:56 PM~18902963
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP ESE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/tscsoutside-1.jpg[/img]
Just want to welcome everyone to Odessa,we have expanded the sweepstakes for Las Bombitas this year,plus we have and that truck hopping class you've been asking for,i hope that other car shows can continue this trend,the stage is set, the show is gonna be killer! the entertainment has crossed borders this year,we just added Elida Reyna,one of Tejanos hottest female singers,Chon Arauza from Monterey Nuvevo Leon Mexico puras cumbias,Tejano sensation Gary Hobbs,Hip Hop's, ice cream paint job',Get bIG' Dorrough". Nic Records 'Rekluse, MC Magic and the new kings, formally with Super Reyes and Los Kumbia Kingz, now on his own 'Nando y Los Solja Kingz, also be looking out for the special awards presentations as we honor our legends. please give us a call if you have any questions, lso i want to say that Fernando Rueles Rest in Peace ,may we meet again
God Bless


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Oct 25 2010, 08:05 PM~18907535
> *TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Old School'


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

WITH LESS THAN A MONTH AWAY . LATIN KUSTOMS IS READY FOR A ROAD TRIP.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Prophecy making the journey as well The Tradition Continues. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chapulincolorao (Mar 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

TTT  :rimshot: :drama: :run: :worship:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73 texas top less_@Oct 26 2010, 06:09 PM~18915522
> *TTT   :rimshot:  :drama:  :run:  :worship:
> *


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 texas top less_@Oct 26 2010, 07:09 PM~18915522
> *TTT   :rimshot:  :drama:  :run:  :worship:
> *


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low82REGAL_@Oct 24 2010, 02:32 PM~18894453
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## freddy915 (Jan 1, 2008)

SCANDALOUS 83 WILL BE REPPIN THE CHUCO915TOWN IN ODESSA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freddy915 (Jan 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

17 days and counting till roll out time.


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

any heavy hitters show up


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*Cant wait for the show gonna b a good one ! *


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 2 2010, 12:35 PM~18967280
> *any heavy hitters show up
> *


ALWAYS!!!! Home Of The TEJAS Death Matches.3-4 hr long Straight Hopping & Dancing.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 2 2010, 01:09 PM~18967497
> *ttt
> *


get at me when you get a chance Alex has my number i need to talk to you Homie


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Nov 2 2010, 01:17 PM~18967938
> *Cant wait for the show gonna b a good one !
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

TTT uffin: uffin:


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

Familia car club from okla city will be there


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

*WHAT ARE THE HOP RULES & CATAGORIES?*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 2 2010, 02:58 PM~18968248
> *get at me when you get a chance Alex has my number i need to talk to you Homie
> *


pm'd u my #


----------



## stankylegcholo (Apr 5, 2009)

LOWLIFE FRM OKLA CITY WILL BE THERE TO


----------



## stankylegcholo (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el_borrego_@Nov 3 2010, 06:07 PM~18978721
> *Familia car club from okla city will be there
> *


LOWLIFE WILL BE THERE TO :h5:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*3X Lowrider Of The Year Champion Manuel Corbala will be in the house without "Strictly Business" as it is currently on display in the California Automobile Museum in Sacramento,Ca.*


----------



## slowtan (Oct 13, 2004)

LATIN KUSTOMS WILL B IN THA HOUSE


----------



## baeza86 (Nov 1, 2010)

OUR STYLE C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## baeza86 (Nov 1, 2010)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Impalas Magazine will be in the house.......

What's up Nick...can't wait to see everyone again....we are getting ready to make the 26 hour drive each way for some fun in big bad Tejas......


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Nov 3 2010, 09:11 PM~18980445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup and its a honor to have my bike set up next to his car :biggrin:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadd-Berry (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 4 2010, 08:42 PM~18988034
> *Impalas Magazine will be in the house.......
> 
> What's up Nick...can't wait to see everyone again....we are getting ready to make the 26 hour drive each way for some fun in big bad Tejas......
> *


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

TWO MORE WEEKS GET READY IT GOING DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Woohooo!! I'm going =)
YAY!!


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 4 2010, 06:42 PM~18988034
> *Impalas Magazine will be in the house.......
> 
> What's up Nick...can't wait to see everyone again....we are getting ready to make the 26 hour drive each way for some fun in big bad Tejas......
> *


 :thumbsup: :rimshot: :run: :drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Wish I could make it, but I will be working.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 6 2010, 05:28 PM~19002482
> *Woohooo!! I'm going =)
> YAY!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 6 2010, 05:28 PM~19002482
> *Woohooo!! I'm going =)
> YAY!!
> *


You comin all the way from San Anto?


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 4 2010, 06:42 PM~18988034
> *Impalas Magazine will be in the house.......
> 
> What's up Nick...can't wait to see everyone again....we are getting ready to make the 26 hour drive each way for some fun in big bad Tejas......
> *


You got it bro ,the Impalas Mag. booth will be set up on the main floor,this year we are having lots of media on the main floor, NBC channel 9,La Ley 104.7,Telemundo,Cable One net work and, Mtv 3.


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Nov 3 2010, 09:11 PM~18980445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How yu doing Bro,hit me up when you get in,i'll make sure you get V.I.P.
Nicky


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

THE MAJESTICS ARE COOOMMMMIIINNGGGG!


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stankylegcholo_@Nov 3 2010, 09:38 PM~18980083
> *LOWLIFE FRM OKLA CITY WILL BE THERE TO
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BE READY TO PARTY HOMIES!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low82REGAL_@Sep 6 2010, 03:05 PM~18499636
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 7 2010, 01:22 PM~19008021
> *You got it bro ,the Impalas Mag. booth will be set up on the main floor,this year we are having lots of media on the main floor, NBC channel 9,La Ley 104.7,Telemundo,Cable One net work and, Mtv 3.
> *


We're going to do it up big Nick.....gonna be off the hook....always one of the best shows of the year.....and you'll see it in the pages of Impalas Magazine the way we do it.......


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 8 2010, 06:17 PM~19018438
> *We're going to do it up big Nick.....gonna be off the hook....always one of the best shows of the year.....and you'll see it in the pages of Impalas Magazine the way we do it.......
> *


Whats up TORO you should Bring El Raider with you .Secuestralo al Homie.
he can go to LA any day Tejano Super Show is Once A year. :biggrin:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

:run:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Nick, hit me up...I wanted to ask you a few things....


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@Nov 8 2010, 08:41 PM~19020264
> *:run:
> *


HAHAHAHA !!!!!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

TTT for the Tejano Super Show


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## justforlooks (Oct 21, 2003)

my bomba will be there and my 63


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

KANSAS CITY ESTILO C.C. WILL BE IN DA HOUSE ! HOW BIG IS THIS SHOW ?? LET ME KNOW.


----------



## Cadd-Berry (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## OG JOEY T (Feb 28, 2010)

CRAZYRIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!  AND THE CLUBS .... :biggrin: 








TTT FOR THE ODESSA SUPER SHOW


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :rimshot: :drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by justforlooks_@Nov 10 2010, 07:47 PM~19036620
> *my bomba will be there and my 63
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

thats a long drive wish i could make it,good luck on the show that day....


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadd-Berry (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 12 2010, 11:17 AM~19050787
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

If you want any of these items you can get them in Odessa or at Los Magnificos. To insure we have ur size I'm taking pre-orders.


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/2010_TSCS_Logolayerdcopy.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

The Countdown Begins!! Added to the Show Elida Reyna just won the Latin Grammy!! also Javier Galvan reunited with his band Fama!! plus! An 8ft Grand Champion Trophy will be presented to the best quality entry in the show


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 13 2010, 07:20 AM~19057924
> *TTT
> *


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 12 2010, 09:46 PM~19056283
> *http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/2010_TSCS_Logolayerdcopy.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> 
> The Countdown Begins!!  Added to the Show Elida Reyna just won the Latin Grammy!! also Javier Galvan reunited with his band Fama!!  plus! An 8ft Grand Champion Trophy will be presented to the best quality entry in the show
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

GOING TO BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

from what time to what time is the show ?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Will b there


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :run:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Nov 14 2010, 09:10 AM~19064247
> *from what time to what time is the show  ?
> *


Doors open at 12 noon, awards at 5pm, concert to 9pm


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 13 2010, 09:20 AM~19057924
> *TTT
> *



_Hey MsDani!!! See ya this weekend!! _ :wave:


----------



## Mslovinglowriders (Nov 15, 2010)

Can't wait for this year's show, especially with the such a great line of music. I pray for all of you coming in from out of town to have a safe trip into Odessa.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadd-Berry_@Nov 12 2010, 11:23 AM~19050853
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 12 2010, 11:38 PM~19056239
> *If you want any of these items you can get them in Odessa or at Los Magnificos. To insure we have ur size I'm taking pre-orders.
> *


pm sent


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

taking off from Northern Cali in 2 days....leaving thursday at about 3 am to start the 26 hour drive there.....


----------



## 87WAYS (Jul 27, 2006)

NOBLEZA CC ATTENDING TEJANO SUPER SHOW


----------



## Mslovinglowriders (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey please pass this on to your friends that live in the Midland/Odessa Area.

The Malhotra Law Firm as proud sponsor of the Tejano Super Car Show will be giving away tickets for the car show. So please come by our office at the following locations on Wednesday and Thursday to sign up. In Midland: 117 E. Wall St., Midland, Texas and Odessa: 319 N. Grant, Odessa, Texas. Drawing will be on Thursday at 6:00 p.m. at our Odessa office. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 16 2010, 11:55 PM~19088312
> *taking off from Northern Cali in 2 days....leaving thursday at about 3 am to start the 26  hour drive there.....
> *



have a safe trip bro, see you when you get here


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Nick, wasn't sure if I was gonna be able to make it to Odessa, the electrical in my Panel Truck shorted out n burnt up 2 weeks ago. Got it repaired so I'll be there..


----------



## OG JOEY T (Feb 28, 2010)

T T T FOR THE BEST CARSHOW OF THE YEAR !!!! CRAZYRIDER VIDA


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Time to hit the road..... See everyone in Odessa on Friday....


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

Time again to smash the bumper.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

my computer wont let me download the car application to pre reg. can someone post it here or email me a copy? 

thanks


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Nov 7 2010, 02:52 PM~19009021
> *THE MAJESTICS ARE COOOMMMMIIINNGGGG!
> *


 :yes: :werd: *VEGAS CHAPTER WILL BE THERE.*


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 18 2010, 07:35 AM~19100012
> *Time again to smash the bumper.
> *


Whats up see u this weekend


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 17 2010, 06:10 PM~19095477
> *Nick, wasn't sure if I was gonna be able to make it to Odessa, the electrical in my Panel Truck shorted out n burnt up 2 weeks ago. Got it repaired so I'll be there..
> 
> 
> ...



Already "Homie John" see u there :h5:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 18 2010, 10:31 AM~19100329
> *my computer wont let me download the car application to pre reg. can someone post it here or email me a copy?
> 
> thanks
> *


got it...thanks _Homie Styln_


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Nov 15 2010, 12:53 AM~19070207
> *Hey MsDani!!!  See ya this weekend!!  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


Awww I hadnt seen that picture!! But dont expect me to look like that... Im 5 months pregnant! lol 

It'll be nice to see you again :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by china_@Nov 18 2010, 09:21 AM~19100607
> *Whats up see u this weekend
> *


Keel


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 18 2010, 11:49 AM~19101337
> *got it...thanks  Homie Styln
> *


No problem homie, see you at the show..


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Just checked into the hotel....left Thursday morning at 2:00 am and rolled into Odessa at 7:30 this morning.....long trip but worth it for one of the best shows inthe nation.....see everyone at the ribbon cutting at Nicks shop.....


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Nov 19 2010, 09:54 AM~19109318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you bring any impalas magazine t shirts homie? big man sizes?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 19 2010, 10:08 AM~19109780
> *:thumbsup:
> you bring any impalas magazine t shirts homie? big man sizes?!?!? :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir.....got them here bro....when u getting in?


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 19 2010, 11:31 AM~19109929
> *Yes sir.....got them here bro....when u getting in?
> *


we will be there first thing in the morning to set up.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 19 2010, 10:33 AM~19109939
> *we will be there first thing in the morning to set up.
> *


i should be doing a couple shoots tomorrow, but we will beat set up as well...


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 19 2010, 11:36 AM~19109956
> *i should be doing a couple shoots tomorrow, but we will beat set up as well...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: see you tomorrow big homie


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

TRAFFIC TX, ready and heading out at 3:30am :420:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 19 2010, 04:14 PM~19112020
> *TRAFFIC TX, ready and heading out at 3:30am  :420:
> *


drive safe homie! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 19 2010, 02:14 PM~19112020
> *TRAFFIC TX, ready and heading out at 3:30am  :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

The majestics dfw getting ready to hit the road in 45min. see everyone there and be safe


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

:biggrin: leave DALLAS at 8 be in MIDLAND at 1 in morning


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

I hope everyone has a safe trip


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

Low-life hitting the highway right now see everybody there


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

anything going down tonight or tomorrow night? trying to get the bike runnig right if not ill leave in the morning... 

sat night anything?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

We are getting ready for the long drive!!! I'm excited!!!


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

LEAVE A SPACE FOR ME! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Had a good day at the press conferance with Nick and the Tejano Super Show crew....dd a couple radio interviews thanks to Nick and got to learn more about the rich lowrider history coming out of Texas.....I'll see everyone at set up tomorrow....


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

LEAVIN IN DA MORNING.68 CAPRICE WILL B IN DA HOUSE.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

So what is going on tomorrow night?


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE HOMIES DRIVING TO THE SHOW ESPECIALLY THE ONES MAKING THE TRIP FROM THE SOONER STATE HAVE A SAFE TRIP WISH WE COULD BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 17 2010, 06:10 PM~19095477
> *Nick, wasn't sure if I was gonna be able to make it to Odessa, the electrical in my Panel Truck shorted out n burnt up 2 weeks ago. Got it repaired so I'll be there..
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !!*


----------



## 87WAYS (Jul 27, 2006)

TO EVERY ONE MAKING THE TRIP TO ODESSA SAFE DRIVING HOMIES !


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

To Everybody out on the Hiways have a safe trip to Odessa.
Prophecy San Anto not able to make it this year. Uvalde will be in the House with La Sancha.Along with Plainview.Mr Nick i just want to say Thanks for Putting on one hell of a Show Every Year. Next Year We Will be There. :biggrin:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bundi62 (Jul 20, 2008)

I am glad to say that i partied wit Manuel here in his hometownme being an ex MAJESTICS


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thank God we made it safely to Odessa got in at 415 am now to get some sleep


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 19 2010, 09:25 PM~19114861
> *So what is going on tomorrow night?
> *


Here in Texas We love Tejano music , if youu like tejano music you have to go to joes places on Murphy and Grant. they have tejano and old jams. Nice have you here bro. :run: :run: :run:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bobis x3 (May 8, 2009)

looks like a good turnout of rides out here. anybody know a sportsbar where they would be showing ufc tonite?


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bobis x3_@Nov 20 2010, 01:08 PM~19118033
> *looks like a good turnout of rides out here. anybody know a sportsbar where they would be showing ufc tonite?
> *


Maybe Hooters off JBS?


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

ride is all set up and red to go lots of bad azz rides out here too many too count uffin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: any pics of the bikes that showed up.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

hop pics?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Where are the rest of the pics? * :dunno:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 21 2010, 06:18 PM~19127180
> * Where are the rest of the pics?   :dunno:
> *


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

heard TRU RYDAZ put it down in the hop pit shame i couldnt make it this year gave el taco a break lol


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

That red gbody did real good.  


> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 21 2010, 10:15 PM~19128713
> *heard TRU RYDAZ put it down in the hop pit shame i couldnt make it this year gave el taco a break lol
> *


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Anybody take any pics of the Jr's green 64 from IMPERIALS LA?* :worship:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 21 2010, 11:15 PM~19128713
> *heard TRU RYDAZ put it down in the hop pit shame i couldnt make it this year gave el taco a break lol
> *


PURO SUPER MAN!! FLYIN FLAWLESS!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 19 2010, 10:34 PM~19114555
> *Had a good day at the press conferance with Nick and the Tejano Super Show crew....dd a couple radio interviews thanks to Nick and got to learn more about the rich lowrider history coming out of Texas.....I'll see everyone at set up tomorrow....
> *


NICE TO MEET YOU G, GOOD BSN AND SHOOTIN THE CHIT!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Nov 22 2010, 12:19 AM~19129750
> *Anybody take any pics of the Jr's green 64 from IMPERIALS LA? :worship:
> *


i did, i have to down load them still


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 22 2010, 08:18 AM~19131142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

New Generation, putting it down, looking forward for the 2 day event next yr. Thanks for a great show, Taste of Latin


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 22 2010, 12:44 AM~19129476
> *That red gbody did real good.
> *


Pics or it didnt happin,,, :biggrin:


----------



## raiders1 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 21 2010, 10:44 PM~19129476
> *That red gbody did real good.
> *


 Anybody know what single pump did? :dunno:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

I want to say 56 inches


----------



## estilo car club (Jan 27, 2005)

los four manuel's from Estilo car club the midland / odessa tx. chapter
(manuel Sanchez, manuel S. Jr.) and Elite Car Club from no.cal 
(Manuel Carbola,manuel C. Jr.) 
would like to extend our gratitude to the warm welcome and hospitality nickie and his respective crew from the tejano super show gave us at this years show. setting all deferences aside we had a hella of a time and manuel c. from strickly buisness would have to agree with me that it was well worth taking out alittle of his time from his vaction time here in texas to enjoy the show & the peeps we would also like to thank the respective crew from impalas mag. top notch crews no dought .hope to see u all again next year for the 40th. we think its going to be big!
late 
manuel sanchez 
and 
manuel carbola


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Nov 22 2010, 12:19 AM~19129750
> *Anybody take any pics of the Jr's green 64 from IMPERIALS LA? :worship:
> *


I didn't get any pic's at this show, but I know he won best 60's and best of show and a bunch of other awards for the 64, well deserved for coming all the way to Odessa, TX to support Nick, Conrat's Jr and I'll see you next summer with my 69 Impala... All the other Imperials cars placed as well.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Nov 16 2010, 01:10 PM~19082605
> *uffin:
> *


It was good seeing you in Odessa Teach.. Take care homie


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 22 2010, 04:53 PM~19135331
> *It was good seeing you in Odessa Teach.. Take care homie
> *


Same here. Sounds like you made back ok. Thats good. See ya next time.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

1st place 50's panel truck / Suburbans.. NEW WAVE DFW CC


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 22 2010, 04:42 PM~19135250
> *I didn't get any pic's at this show, but I know he won best 60's and best of show and a bunch of other awards for the 64, well deserved for coming all the way to Odessa, TX to support Nick, Conrat's Jr and I'll see you next summer with my 69 Impala... All the other Imperials cars placed as well.
> *


Thank's John. I just got home.


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Nov 22 2010, 05:06 PM~19135416
> *Thank's John. I just got home.
> *


JUNIOR THANKS FOR BRINGING YOUR 64 TO THIS SIDE OF THE WORLD. WELL DESERVE WIN. SWEEPER!!!!  
WISH YOU A VERY HAPPY THANKSGIVING. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 19 2010, 11:25 PM~19114861
> *So what is going on tomorrow night?
> *



had a blast kicking it with yall bro. see you in cali next year!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

TRADITIONAL
1ST PLACE NANO "NEW BREED"








2ND PLACE ABEL "EARLYTIMES"








3RD PLACE "LATIN CUSTOMS"


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

ALBERTS HERNANDEZ "ELCO IT"


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Nov 22 2010, 07:03 PM~19136425
> *JUNIOR THANKS FOR BRINGING YOUR 64 TO THIS SIDE OF THE WORLD. WELL DESERVE WIN. SWEEPER!!!!
> WISH YOU A VERY HAPPY THANKSGIVING. :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's Orlando.


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

THIS WAS A NICE 62 IMPALA


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

JOSEPH'S RIDE


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

good pics


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i guess even though my car didnt make it this year, somebody else brought it :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Nov 22 2010, 10:32 PM~19138176
> *good pics
> *


thanks not bad for my cell phone :biggrin: HTC HD2


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Nov 22 2010, 09:41 PM~19138309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VALOR_@Nov 22 2010, 12:04 PM~19132940
> *Pics or it didnt happin,,, :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I know some people will dissagree but I hate when tobacco companies try to come into our hobbie with their bullshit because it makes our kids think its cool or ok to start smoking :uh:


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2010, 11:39 PM~19138274
> *i guess even though my car didnt make it this year, somebody else brought it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks to you and Majestics C.C. for making the show. Make sure it's ready for nexy years show it's gonna be BIG!!!! 40 yrs. in the making!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks to all the car clubs and solo riders that made it out to this years show!!!
Hope you had a safe trip back home and see you next year.
:thumbsup:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Some more pix...it was cool seeing everyone there..Latine Pride, USO, Modern Times, New Breed, New Wave, and all the others.. hope you had a safe trip home and see you guys next year.


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

we all had a good time,cant wait till next year, two day show
my 82 GMC stepside will be ready so "LOOK OUT HERE I COME"
Our Style, Pecos,Tx. is still here
:biggrin:


----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

Damn alot of baddass rides. Have to be at the next one, that looks like a 
true LOWRIDER SHOW...


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@Nov 23 2010, 08:31 AM~19141018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS GUYS!! GLAD YALL ALL DID WELL!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

NICE PICS EVERYONE......  :thumbsup:


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Nov 23 2010, 12:12 AM~19138687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2010, 09:27 PM~19138122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pictures . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 88' Cutlass (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough+Nov 22 2010, 11:12 PM~19138687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: TRU RYDAZ RIGHT THERE


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

good pics n vids got any more of the hopp


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*A FEW OF MY FLIKS OF THE SHOW :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*LATIN KUSTOMS LINE UP FOR ODESSA*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*POSTING UP AFTER THE SHOW...READY TO GET OUR ROLL ON :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## El Oongie (May 28, 2009)




----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Oongie (May 28, 2009)

*PlayGround Playa Kickin it with a Lil Majestics Homie from DFW! *


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like a good show


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

had a blast bad azz show cant wait for da 2 day show next year


----------



## LUCK (Feb 21, 2010)

GOT TO MAKE IT NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

HAD A GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: (TRANQUILO C.C.) :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 23 2010, 04:01 PM~19145177
> *POSTING UP AFTER THE SHOW...READY TO GET OUR ROLL ON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OG JOEY T (Feb 28, 2010)

had a blast !!! will be in the house for sure next year .... for the 14 year ina row ........ T T T FOR THE BEST SHOW IN THE WORLD !!!!!    CRAZYRIDER VIDA


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*Great time....... will be there agian for the 40th two day show!!!!!!*


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

cant wait till next year


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

THATS A SICK PICTURE :wow:


----------



## stankylegcholo (Apr 5, 2009)

LOWLIFE HAD A GD TIME AT THE SHOW WE WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR WITH MORE RIDES WE GOING TO PUT OKLAHOMA ON THE MAP :h5:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

some badass pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 432.64 (Oct 23, 2008)

some pics i took!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 23 2010, 03:59 PM~19145162
> *LATIN KUSTOMS LINE UP FOR ODESSA
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

http://www.kwes.com/global/category.asp?c=...&partnerclipid=


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 24 2010, 11:36 PM~19158156
> *http://www.kwes.com/global/category.asp?c=...&partnerclipid=
> *


wow show made it to the new good show.....


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

good stuff


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

this one my baby


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Nov 25 2010, 09:53 AM~19161251
> *wow show made it to the new good show.....
> *


YEA I TRIPPED OUT WHEN I FOUND THE VIDEO!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Nov 25 2010, 11:53 AM~19161251
> *wow show made it to the new good show.....
> *


actually i believe they were broadcasting live all day.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cilla77_@Nov 10 2010, 03:09 PM~19035038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  nice ,,.riders ..texanos..


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

:thumbsup: uffin: any more pics of da hop??


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

I just want to thank everyone tested for Manny Ybarra,especially all the Brown Impressions Car Club members that followed me to the Bone Marrow Booth. To the beautifull people that make this show what it is,i say thank you and God willing next year will be the Greatest!


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Well i did take a few minutes to greet a few people and take some pic's,I am waiting on Official photos and i also hired a video outfit from Houston to shoot and edit a full 30 min video,hope it comes out great!














































'Worlds best judges' 








Texas Ed and Heat Wave gente


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Nov 21 2010, 11:19 PM~19129750
> *<span style='font-family:Courier'>Que pasa Peter! Jr has a nice ride matter of fact he ws awarded the 'Grand Champion Throphy " wish i had taken a pic of him carrying that monster back to the main floor.
> Hopefully you can make thr trip next year bro.*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## OG JOEY T (Feb 28, 2010)

ANY MORE PICS OR VIDEOS OF THE HOP ???  CANT WAIT TIL NEXT YEARS SHOW .... CRAZYRIDER VIDA :nicoderm:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Nov 22 2010, 09:13 PM~19137958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Nov 25 2010, 09:53 AM~19161251
> *wow show made it to the new good show.....
> *












Nice ready for next year show!!! :h5:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OG JOEY T (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OG JOEY T_@Nov 28 2010, 06:22 PM~19184688
> * ANY MORE PICS OR VIDEOS OF THE HOP ???    CANT WAIT TIL NEXT YEARS SHOW .... CRAZYRIDER VIDA  :nicoderm:
> *


t t t


----------



## lowrider413 (Aug 13, 2009)

My homies from brown impressions congrats.


----------



## OG JOEY T (Feb 28, 2010)

CRAZYRIDER VIDA


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

2ND PLACE 7Os FULL CUSTOM
" STAGE FRIGHT "
OWNER : FLATLINE
CARCLUB : ROLLERZ ONLY
CHAPTER : CORPUS CHRISTI TX.


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low82REGAL_@Nov 26 2010, 04:59 PM~19170017
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OG JOEY T (Feb 28, 2010)

T T T  CRAZYRIDER VIDA


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Well i did take a few minutes to greet a few people and take some pic's,I am waiting on Official photos and i also hired a video outfit from Houston to shoot and edit a full 30 min video,hope it comes out great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Bad ass show,Had a great time, Next year for sure. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Dec 20 2010, 12:13 PM~19375571
> *Bad ass show,Had a great time, Next year for sure.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The ULC is commited to supporting Nick Hernandez's 40th annual Tejano Super Show in Odessa, Nov 2011..

Nick is a Texas legend and inductee in the LRM Hall of Fame.. Texas let's come on out and support Nick at his 40th show....


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> > Well i did take a few minutes to greet a few people and take some pic's,I am waiting on Official photos and i also hired a video outfit from Houston to shoot and edit a full 30 min video,hope it comes out great!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 2 2011, 03:42 PM~19482828
> *The ULC is commited to supporting Nick Hernandez's 40th annual Tejano Super Show in Odessa, Nov 2011..
> 
> Nick is a Texas legend and inductee in the LRM Hall of Fame.. Texas let's come on out and support Nick at his 40th show....
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 2 2011, 04:42 PM~19482828
> *The ULC is commited to supporting Nick Hernandez's 40th annual Tejano Super Show in Odessa, Nov 2011..
> 
> Nick is a Texas legend and inductee in the LRM Hall of Fame.. Texas let's come on out and support Nick at his 40th show....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

Anybody know if any of the magazines are out that covered this show :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Any word on the date for this years show?


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 20 2011, 10:18 PM~19919749
> *:dunno:
> *


*ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE....2 DAY EVENT!*


----------

